# Now Its Bigger



## dwss59 (Sep 19, 2007)

Now my jag has hit the 7" mark I was wondering if you guys could have another go at determining the sex. And could you say why its what you think please


























many thanks


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't help you on what sex.  :drooling:  But your Jag is incredible!!! Man that makes me want to go right out and get one. I love, love, love all the rainbow coloring in it's fins. That is amazing gorgeous color!!!! And you gotta love those teeth too. Does it try to bite you when you clean the tank?


----------



## dwss59 (Sep 19, 2007)

No its pretty chilled out unless you're a tinfoil barb and get too close to its cave.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Male.


----------



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

I would also say a male


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

stunning fish


----------



## Kramerpit (Jun 23, 2008)

Love that cichlid. the pics look great nice job. Thats the next cichlid im getting that and a pike.


----------



## pathfindr92 (Jun 18, 2008)

i would lean to female.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Darkened lateral line points towards female, but the finnage definately points towards male...


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Love it. me want one, but have no where for it to live  Beautiful


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

compressed length with a tall body points towards male, as well as what's already been stated - I'm not sure on the exact size or age of the fish, though. So determining based around physical morphology can be sketchy until adulthood.

Those of you who like jaguars should look into red tiger mota's for a nice surprise


----------

